# الى كل من لدية سؤال في Chillers هنا بإن الله تجد الاجابة >>> !!



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (1 يونيو 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*
*ان شاء الله سوف نفتتح هذا الموضوع الجديد والذي يخص* *Chillers*
من نوع

_centrifugal chillers _
_ reciprocating chillers _
_screw chillers_


من تركييب واعطال وكل ما يخصة بإن الله ستجدة هنا  

تحياتي / محمد عبد الفتاح سيد :12: 
​


----------



## Nice Star (2 يونيو 2007)

م/ عبد الفتاح 
أرجو منك أن تطلعني على كيفية برمجة الشيلر الإمتصاصيه 
 جزاك الله خير


----------



## عزمي فوزي ابراهيم (2 يونيو 2007)

حياك الله بشمهدندس ما تقصر


----------



## الجدى (2 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا ً على هذا الموضوع


----------



## جمال كول (2 يونيو 2007)

hi Friends


----------



## ايمن السيد (2 يونيو 2007)

ممكن اعرف درجة حرارة المياة في ملفات المبخر


----------



## ازهر السعيدي (2 يونيو 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## د.تخطيط (2 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر أخي العزيز


----------



## ELHUSSEINY (2 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ممكن نشرح ونناقش مع بعض موضوع التحكم الخاص بالتشيلر mccمع وحده ال ddc


----------



## ELHUSSEINY (2 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ممكن نشرح ونناقش مع بعض موضوع التحكم الخاص بالتشيلر mccمع وحده ال ddc


----------



## عطا محمد (3 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
الرجاء ارسال الاجابة على انواع الشيلر على الاميل الخاص بى a.mohamed_api ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (3 يونيو 2007)

Nice Star قال:


> م/ عبد الفتاح
> أرجو منك أن تطلعني على كيفية برمجة الشيلر الإمتصاصيه
> جزاك الله خير


 
اخي الفاضل متأسف جدا علي عدم تمكني من الاجابة عل سؤالك لأني لم اعمل في نظام الشلر بالامتصاص

متأسف مرة ثانية وان شاء الله لو عرفت الاجابة هنزلها علي طول بإن الله

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (3 يونيو 2007)

ايمن السيد قال:


> ممكن اعرف درجة حرارة المياة في ملفات المبخر


 

تقريبا 5 درجة مئوية وتختلف من جهاز لاخر

هذا والله اعلي واعلم


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (3 يونيو 2007)

عطا محمد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> الرجاء ارسال الاجابة على انواع الشيلر على الاميل الخاص بى a.mohamed_api ولك جزيل الشكر


 

انواع الشلر اخي الفاضل من حيث الضاغط المستخدم هي كلاتي:-

_centrifugal chillers 
reciprocating chillers _
_screw chillers_


----------



## عطا محمد (3 يونيو 2007)

الرجاء ارسال الرد مفصلمن تركييب واعطال وكل ما يخصة


----------



## شريف الغزي (12 يونيو 2007)

انواع الجلرات
water cool
air col


----------



## مهندس/سيف الدين (15 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً 
و عندى سؤال لك 
ما هى الضغوط فى دائرة الشيلر


----------



## mahjas (15 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
زميلنا الكريم فكلاتك رائعة جدا ارجو ان اجد مزيد من التفاصيل تحت هذا العنوان وشكرا بالاك الله فيك زجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## mahjas (18 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ الكريم م. محمد عبد الفتاح سيد فكرتكم رائعة جدا ارجو ان نجد المزيد من المعلومات المفصلة و المفيدة تحت اشتراككم هذا وشكرا
بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم عنا خير الجزاء
متأسف لحصول بعض الخطاء الاملائية في رسالتي السابقة بسبب لوحة المفاتيح لدي وعدم تمكني من تعديلها بسبب تقطع خط الأنترنيت لدي وشكرا


----------



## خالد الهذال (18 يونيو 2007)

أود معرفة القياس المناسب لفتحة الراجع لهواء التكييف لمركزى مع العلم أن فتحة الدفع 12أنش فما هو فتحة قياس هواء الراجع


----------



## mottohotto (18 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم انا محتاج مساعدة فى شيار اس كى ام 2 كمبروسر كوبلاند مشتركين فى خط سحب و خط طرد واحد سلونايد واحد اكسبنشن و الباقى طبعا معروق و فاتر مشترك المشكله عندى كانت كسر بلف الطرد و حدوث ثقب بالبستم و كسر البى ال و ثنى ريشه السحب علما بأنه عند فتح الكمبروسر وتصفيه الزيت كان نقى جدا وبحاله جيدة 
و بنفس الكميه و الهيتركان يعمل و الشحنه مظبوطه 
بعد عمل العمرة وجدباك ليك وبيخلى الدورة تسيكل بعد تحقيق الدرجه لانالضغط يرتغع و يعمل الكمبروسربأمر من اللوبريشر ويفصل ايضا لوبريشر تحت امرالسلونايد 
تم الفتح مجددا لفحص يلوق الطرد و الريليف فالف 
تم التغيير 
والعيب ما زال قائم 
هل منميكانيكى شيلرله خبرة ليدلنى على الحل المناسب و المباشر علما بان تم تعيير كل من الزيت الفلتر 
بلوف الطرد ريشالسحب واحد بستم كامل بالشمبر و والجوانات فى 2 كمبروسر 
وما زال الباك ليك موجود
شكرا


----------



## القيروان (19 يونيو 2007)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ابراهيم حلمى (19 يونيو 2007)

*dede_hema2007************

:31:


عطا محمد قال:


> الرجاء ارسال الرد مفصلمن تركييب واعطال وكل ما يخصة


الرجاء الرد على بسرعةواريد المكونات المستخدمة لحماية كل جزء بالجهاز ودرجات الحراة بكل جزء من زيت ومكثف ومبخر والضاغط رجاء الرد باقصى سرعة انا حاليا فى تدريب داخل موقع تشيلر اللة معك يا اخى


----------



## عمر احمد قاسم (19 يونيو 2007)

*سوال في الشيلر*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
اخي يوجد في العمل شيلر من شركة هنسا الالمانية نوع الكمبريسور ترددي مفتوح30 طن تبريدي
تستخدم في تبريد الماء ومن ثم تبريد زيت الهيدروليك
العطل
انه وقع تسريب في المبخر وقمنا باخراجة وتلحيم الانابيب واعادتة بعد التاكد من عدم وجود تسريب
وبع عمل الفاكيوم للوحدة وجدت ان الفريون 22 خط السحب يرجع بشكل سائل بارد جدا ولا يحدث تبريد 
وصمام التمدد الموجود من نوع ذوةصلة تعادل خارجي
السوال
ايش السبب في رجوع الفريون بشكل سائل جدا
هل بسب صمام التمدد ام وشكرا


----------



## mottohotto (20 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم بالرغم من عدم الاهتمام بى كعضو جديد فى ايجاد حل لى فى مشكله الشيلر فأنا سوف اقوم بالرد على استفسارك 
أولا سبب وجود سائل بالكمبروسرهوفتح صمام التمدد الحرارى او كسر السوسته أو قرص الديفرام فقد اتزانه او فقد شحنه اللاكسبنشن أو عدم تركيب البالب بوضع طبيعى و هو اهم مافى الموضوع لآن البالب له وضع اذا تغير اما يظل فاتح او قافل و يجب ان يكون وضعه فى اتجاة الساغه 4 او 8 وملاصق بشدة خط الراجع و عزل البالب جيدا 
اما العيب الاخر و هو فتح ريشه السحب فى الكمبروسر وهذا يجعل الغاز يتجمع داخل الكمبروسر و يتحولالى سائل وهذا يلاجظ ضغط السحب هل هوطبيعى ام لا وهل يوجد صوت طبيعى ام لا 
زيادة الشحنه وهو امر مهم جدا لآن السائل الزيادة لا يتم تحميصه داخل المبخر فتخرج الزيادة الى الكمبروسر 
هذا و الله اعلم على حسب خبرتى القليله و شكرا


----------



## بهيج ميلاد (5 أغسطس 2009)

تحياتى للجميع
وبلاخص ادازة المنثدى
بهيج


----------



## بهيج ميلاد (5 أغسطس 2009)

من فضلكم
ممكن جدول العلاقة بين مقاس ابرة الاكسبنشن وقدرة الكباس بالحصان فى غرف التجميد
وشكرا لكم
اخوكم بهيج


----------



## وسيم اللامي (5 أغسطس 2009)

حياك الله وين الموضوع


----------



## بهيج ميلاد (5 أغسطس 2009)

الاخmotto
بعد السلام
مشكلة سيكلة الكباس اى( تشغيل وايقاف الكباس) معناة كالاتى
يستمر الكباس بالعمل حتى تحقيق الدرجة فيقوم الثرموستات بقطع الكهرباء عن السلونويد فيغلق دائرة الفريون مع استمرار عمل الكباس الذى يقوم بتفريغ خط لو برشر فيشعر بها جهاز اللو برشر فيقوم بايقاف الكباس
وعند ارتفاع درجة الحرارة يشعر بها الثرموستات ويقوم بتوصيل الكهرباء الى السلونويد فيفتح المرور للغاز ويملاء الخط بضغط منخفض يشعر بها البرشر فيقوم بتوصيل الكهرباء للكباس فيعمل
والسيكلة تاتى من عيب السلونويد عند عدم احكامة الغلق الجيد ومطلوب تغييرة
او من بلوف الكباس غير محكمة تقوم بارجاع الفريون الى خط اللو بريشر ومطلوب احكام البلوف اوتغيير قاعدتها
والتوفيق من عند اللة
اخوكم بهيج


----------



## مظلوم (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا يامهندس عبد الفتاح


----------



## ميثم حسين علوان (9 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخونا المهندس المحترم عندة انطفا التشيلر كم نحتاج من الوقت لعادة التشغيل (انقطاع مصدر الكهرباء) في حالة المنظومات ذات سعة كبيرة مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## medo5926 (15 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو المساعده هل هناك فرق بين كباس غرف التبريد وكباس غرف التجميد؟ الرجاء المساعده والرد للضروره القصوى
[email protected]


----------



## اتامر (22 سبتمبر 2011)

الرجاء ارسال لي الجداول اللتي توضح موديلات الكمبرسورات النصف مغلقه والتي تستخدم الفريونات r404--r134a 
ماهو الفرق بين الموديل w99-6dh-350x and z9-4dh-250x
افيدونا جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ابراهيم الحبشي (3 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد عبدالرازق1 (13 سبتمبر 2012)

فين الموضوع


----------



## أكرم حمزه (14 سبتمبر 2012)

الرجاء البدء بموضوع Chillers


----------



## younis najjar (15 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير م/ محمد


----------



## nofal (15 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## thenight12 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين افادتي حيث اعمل بمشروع يوجد به مجموعة محابس الاتصال بالنسبة لكل FCU و AHU عبارة عن Automatic Balancing valve و 3way valve السؤال الاول : يوجد اثنين Actuator ايهما يتم توصيله بالثيرموستات والاخر اين يتم توصيله السؤال الثاني : هل كل انواع الثيرموستات يمكن توصيلها ب Actuator ام الديجيتل فقط علما ان ال 3way valve من النوع modulated


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (15 سبتمبر 2012)

نرجوا من معلمنا ومهندسنا واستشارى المستقبل المهندس محمد عبد الفتاح
الاجابة:
بعد تصميم شبكة الفانكويل والمواسير يبقى اثنان
حساب استاتيك البامب وحساب البافرتانك
فا كيف يمكن حساب سعة خزان التمدد-وشكرا


----------



## نسيم حامد (20 أكتوبر 2012)

اريد معرفة انواع اللحام في بيبات البلاك المستعملة بالتشلير ومواصفات الرود اللحام 
يرجى افادة 
وشكرا


----------



## عامر السعد (14 مارس 2013)

ارجو من الاخوان المهندسين من لديه معلومات عن السيطرة الكهرباائية لمنظومة التدفئة والتبريد والتي تحتوي على شيلر وبويلر و دافعات ومضخات وساحبات هواء بحيث تكون السيطرة مركزية ومن موقع واحد وبدون استخدام نظام bms تحياتي للجميع وشكرا


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (12 أبريل 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

